# help: staten island, prague or san diego



## lostinco (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been accepted to an MFA program in Prague at FAMU (Academy of Performing Arts), MA at San Diego State University, and and MA in Cinema Studies at College of Staten Island.  I was wondering if any one has an opinion about any of these schools, programs, or where I should go.

thanks!


----------



## taraberyl (Jun 3, 2009)

not knowing anything about you or really anything about the programs, my inclination is to say prague.  why?  because it's prague, and that will give you a unique and unusual perspective and a new environment.  and prague is amazing.

the thing about staten island is that - even if it's a great program - it isn't even the best in the state, given the surrounding schools (nyu, columbia, new school, etc).


----------



## notroberttowne (Jun 3, 2009)

San Diego has the same argument against it as Staten Island (when compared to USC, UCLA, Chapman, AFI, etc...).  I would go Prague, too.  I studied abroad in Brno for a year trying to study film (not terribly successful, because nmluvim cesky) and so I might be biased...  but I would love to study film in Prague, and I don't think it's an opportunity you should pass on lightly.

I chose to study abroad in the Czech Republic specifically because I thought it would help me develop a unique perspective and voice, and to the degree that I think it has, I think your opportunity offers a much greater chance to do so.  That's 2 for Prague.


----------

